# fur vs vacuum



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I can't be the only person with this problem... I've tried several different vacs to wind up where I am now which is just using a shop vac. Definiteely not the best options for a few reasons..but I do like how there is no roller to deal with just straight suction....sooo... Anyone have any rave reviews?

All hard surface and short hair. I'm thinking dyson but reviews are making my head spin and then there is the upright ball or canister?

If you have an opinion what vacuum to stay away from or which one you love please share... I didn't see anything specific to this in search and its gotta be a common issue amongst the crowd.

Thanks,
T


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a Dyson, the animal hair one. It worked really, really well for a couple of years, then didn't work so well. I finally had to take the HEPA filter out of it in order for it to return to it's "like new" suction capabilities, despite religiously following the instructions for keeping the "lifetime" filter clean. I suppose I could buy a new filter too, but I haven't noticed any difference with/without the filter. 

I haven't had any other problems with it and it gets a lot of use. I have both carpet and hardwood and I use it several times/week. I've had the vacuum for about 5 years.

Also, for my hardwood non-high traffic areas (rooms the dogs don't spend a lot of time in), I use a Swiffer Sweeper. Does a pretty good job of picking up hair too, but I go through a heck of a lot of those darn cloths. Not the most environmentally friendly option for sure.


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

We got the refurb version. After all, it is just sucking up dog hair.:smile:

http://www.totalvac.com/DC14-Steel-Blue-Vacuum.html


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> I have a Dyson, the animal hair one. It worked really, really well for a couple of years, then didn't work so well. I finally had to take the HEPA filter out of it in order for it to return to it's "like new" suction capabilities, despite religiously following the instructions for keeping the "lifetime" filter clean. I suppose I could buy a new filter too, but I haven't noticed any difference with/without the filter.
> 
> I haven't had any other problems with it and it gets a lot of use. I have both carpet and hardwood and I use it several times/week. I've had the vacuum for about 5 years.
> 
> Also, for my hardwood non-high traffic areas (rooms the dogs don't spend a lot of time in), I use a Swiffer Sweeper. Does a pretty good job of picking up hair too, but I go through a heck of a lot of those darn cloths. Not the most environmentally friendly option for sure.



costco is your friend :mrgreen:

We have one. After three years it just didn't seem to work the same, so I brought it back and they gave me a new one.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dyson, just prepare to renew every couple of years or so...kind of depends on how heavy duty suckin' you're doing, maybe longer if you do maintenance and change filters lol


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I just let the dog hair in my backyard blow away, sometimes it takes a few days but it doesn't require vacuuming.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kirby...seven years and still like new...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I have one of those Bissel pet vacuums. NOT an expensive model, pretty sure I paid about $75 for it...but with my 2 toddlers and 1 that is school aged, plus 2 German Shedders...it's been the best vacuum I've used.

I had Kirby do one of their demos on my floor (actually I figured it was a way to get someone other than me to vacuum, lol) and though they do very well, my $75 vac does just as well. The filters can be taken out and rinsed out, then stuffed back in when they are dry, I've even run the filters through the dishwasher. Well, at least the foam ones.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife loves our Dyson.....but she says I'll ruin it if I use it in my dog car. 
I just find a really windy day and pul lover to the side of the road, open all the doors and rear hatch. WALLA! \\/


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

I got an Oreck XL from QVC about 4 years ago. At the time I got it, I had carpet, laminate and tile flooring and when I went on the solid surfaces with my old vac, I could feel it kicking the dirt around instead of picking it up. The Oreck had a 30 day satisfaction guarantee so I gave it a whirl. It's nice and light and moves from surface to surface without any adjustments and does great on all surfaces. I now have harwood thru the entire house and it still works like a charm 4 years later. My only gripe is that I wish the cord were a bit longer. Best $200 I ever spent. ....unlike the $450 I spent on the Roomba that barely lived a year.


http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...esc.Oreck-XL-American-Heritage-Upright-Vacuum


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I have one of those Bissel pet vacuums. NOT an expensive model, pretty sure I paid about $75 for it...but with my 2 toddlers and 1 that is school aged, plus 2 German Shedders...it's been the best vacuum I've used.


i got one of these two. its great. its actually my second one. the first one lasted like 16-17 months with one (cheap) filter change. when the motor finally died i just threw it in the dumpster at work. I get mine at costc0 for like 75 bucks. for about $50 bucks a year it cant be beat.the rotorbrush attachment is awesome for getting dog hair of of couches, chairs, corners of carpeting on stairs, etc.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone... I went to walmart last night as I couldn't take it anymore, hubby took the shop vac to his jobsite and little white furs on dark wood is all over lol.

After sitting there with my phone looking up reviews on all the ones I would consider, I wound up with a hoover wind tunnel cannister. Its so light and easy to use. It has a slider to select strength and the roller can be on or off, I need off on the hardfloors as someone said, a roller on will kick dirt at ya been there done that.it has a Cleanable filter (2 actually) and no bags.

So far I'm happy but we shall see it was 220 and had good reviews.
Out of all my research it made my short list which was pretty short.

I figured if it breaks back to walmart it goes, even checked the return policy prior lol. So we shall see... I do think I like the canister style, so light and I can really get under the furniture.

If this fails all too soon I will probably go with a dyson, probably canister though. It seems folks either love them or hate them but I have used my moms upright and I really liked it.
The BIG negative I heard on the dyson canister is the hose wasn't lined to prevent kinkage... The hoover is though ;-)

Thanks agin, and ill keep this post in my favs for round 2 lol

T


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I use a central vacuum system and have no complaints.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My vacum is a Japanese model 5'2 never clogs, does a great job getting the hair from under the furniture and also does dishes. No complaints.:-#


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I use a Wysiwash. Just spray all the dog hair along with the poop down the drain. Works great and never clogs. It also leaves a very clean, fresh smell.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Kirby...seven years and still like new...


It should be.....aren't they around $1000


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

I use a Dyson cannister, not totally thrilled with it as the hose is corrugated and all it takes is one piece of straw or other material to lodge sideway's and the entire thing clogs with hair. Taking that hose apart is a major pain. I have an old Kirby upright from 1950 or so and that works like a champ so I've been using that lately.


----------



## Richard Russell (May 10, 2010)

My old Fantom Hepa filter just died! It very worked well for about 10 years. Just went out and picked up the Bissell PowerGroom Pet. So far two rooms down and a hallway, I like it, at least for today. I will let everybody know how well it holds up.

Maybe we should have a recommended equipment page.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's what I have, it's the 2nd one I've had in 2 years...but my previous one still works, I just gave it to my ex husband for his apartment. I figured he could at least have the vacuum, ya know? 
The only problem it ever had was it's not too hard to clog them up with paper and such due to the design, and the foot pedal that makes it recline broke, so it never held upright anymore...but I think that was more toddler damage than wear and tear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

We have an Oreck XL as well. Very good vacuum for all surfaces. We have hardwood covered with rugs. 4 years and still going strong. Only problem is the suction is so strong it lifts the rugs up so I have to stand on the corners and hold the rugs down when I vacuum. Can be a pain but they sure come out clean.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> It should be.....aren't they around $1000


Hell, I wish it was, actually years ago was 1800, now they are 2200. Needless to say I have one; best investment ever, I also have a dyson strictly for the garage of which is carpeted and for the dogs.

I have seen and conducted the same Kirby test with a hoover and dyson with the same filters by myslef and the only vaccuum that even comes close to the same as a kirby is the dyson but it is far from it. 

Just cause you don't see fur, hair, dirt or dust doesn't mean its clean or you picked it all up....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I had them do a demo in my home if one of their multi-purpose vacuums. I can't say I was impressed with the shampooing function, it didn't do much for stains at all. Yes my carpet has multiple unknown stains, attributed by having 3 toddlers in the house  
Now they did the demo on my bed and that was pretty f'ing nasty I have to admit.


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Dyson cannister, can't say that I'm thrilled with it, all hardwood floors. THe problem I have with it is that stupid orrugated hose, pick up a piece of twig or grass the dog drags in and it always seems to get stuck somewhere in the hose and after that the dog hair gets stuck. Then you have to take it all apart to try and get the clog out. Definitely not worth the 500 or so I paid for it. I've switched to an old Kirby upright that my grandmother had from the 50's. Thing works like a champ.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Love this topic!! We can all pretty much relate.

I recently had a Bissell upright that didn't even last a year (but it was also up against several Malinios). Now I have a brand new Dirt Devil upright against only two Malinois. In my experience, you have to practically clean every single crevice of any vacuum you use after EACH use if you have animals. Otherwise, the hair will venture into places in the vacuum that you never knew existed. Thats' what happened with my Bissell. I literally took it apart one day and found hair in the most unbelieveable places.

I also don't believe there is any difference between a vacuum that "claims" to be strictly designed for battling pet hair against those that don't. I have not experienced any differences in using a "pet hair" vacuum vs. a non "pet hair" vacuum. I am however, interested in looking into the Kirby now based on what some people have said here. They are expensive. But if they last, I'd think they would pay for themselves in the long run vs. purchasing multiple cheaper vacuums.

Btw, I also use the Swiffer cleaners for my hard floors...I love the smell!!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

After burning out three upright vacuums, I broke down yesterday and bought a Miele Titan canister. I researched online, read the reviews, etc. I couldn't believe people actually gushed about a vacuum cleaner.

I used it yesterday after not having vacuumed in way too long. I will try not to gush! I love it. Love Love Love it. After having used uprights for so long, I had forgotten how canisters get under the furniture.

Miele has three models where some of it is made in China. This is not one of those. It's German made. It's quiet, lightweight, super powerful. The bags are pricey. The wand/hose thingie is electric to power the roller brush for the carpet. It's easy to go from carpet to tile to the wand.

I never thought I'd spend so much on a vacuum, but now I wonder why I blew the same amount in uprights over the years. The motor on this has a seven-year warranty, so I'm good for a while. 

Laura


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I want a DYSON SOOOOO BAD. but hey, for $500 CND.....I can almost get another good dog 

I buy my vaccuums off KIJIJI.ca usually pay 30-50 dollars and they last until they die (usually they smoke and begin melting the dog hair thats jammed in them. The ones that last the longest and do the best job have been the upright ones that have a removeable canister with NO BAGS, the one I have now is a 12volt. Works great!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Erin Suggett said:


> Love this topic!! We can all pretty much relate.
> 
> I recently had a Bissell upright that didn't even last a year (but it was also up against several Malinios). Now I have a brand new Dirt Devil upright against only two Malinois. In my experience, you have to practically clean every single crevice of any vacuum you use after EACH use if you have animals. Otherwise, the hair will venture into places in the vacuum that you never knew existed. Thats' what happened with my Bissell. I literally took it apart one day and found hair in the most unbelieveable places.
> 
> ...



Swiffer wet-jet with the pads is great for my house too, I only have carpet in the living room and 1 bedroom upstairs, and of course, the stairs. The rest is tile. I love the smell of that stuff too.

I've had better luck with the "pet hair" vacs not dying from mass amounts of pet hair being crammed in them. I too have to clean it out after use, but only because I want it to survive. This new one I have will suck up plastic soldiers, pennies, paperclips, legos, dog hair, popcorn, food of all sorts, etc...not that I don't try to avoid sucking things like that up, but vacuuming under 2 boys beds is a scary experience, and sometimes you suck up stuff you didn't intend on.


----------

